# what kind of chassie is this



## Redford (Nov 13, 2013)

i just got this chassie along with a few thunderjets at a flea market and have never seen one like this before, can I get parts for it? the front steering is froze an it's missing the pin and the tires are all hard and they are diffrent than my others please help


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I can not see the photo.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think he has to have 5 posts before he can include a photo.

-Paul


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lets guess ... until the photo(s) arrive.

Frozen steering? 

I vote Xcellerator


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll play Bill: I pick Xcellerator ll.

Tom


----------



## Redford (Nov 13, 2013)

i try agin


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No fair...

Tom's a Swami!


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it an easy or difficult transition from Xlerator to slot car?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

FrankenJet !!! Clamshell!! 
should have a Quadralam inside

you can try a slot pin under screw
maybe AC or you may have to bypass small electric part
(do you have photo on bottom?)

take out most of parts
maybe try some Dash or JL magnets inside old tjet chassis
(don't lose that little post)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And watch that little pin in the rear axle that makes it coast...


----------



## Redford (Nov 13, 2013)

so I learn that this is xlerator? is that a good chassie or bad because from readings your answer it seems to be a bit of both? and where can i get tires for this car?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought the xlerator-II had an inline motor in it ?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Its the 3rd version of the xllerator I chassis,the 1st had a post up throught the arm,the second had a standard shaft pressed into the arm,then this little beauty Redford has which eliminated a lot of the problems of gearclamp walk and movement when under hard acceleration with grippy tires.These make fantastic "xllerjets".


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's one of my converted ones


----------

